# Wax test: Bilt Hamber Double Speed-wax Vs Tonyin/in2detailing Ceramic Crystal Coating



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

For ease of writing I'll be shorting the names to 
DSW = Double Speed-Wax
CCCW = Crystal ceramic coating wax

I often run little tests comparing waxes and sealants but the claims and price of these two got me interested. There are a lot of cheap and durable waxes that are simple rubbish to apply and use. Overal gloss and finish isn't something that will often win me over as durability is always key as I'm quite hard on LSP's doing a lot of miles and muddy grimey roads. 

The car is a new to us 2014 Ford S-max in ruby or candy red, the one with the metallic or tinted clear coat that looks spectacular. Recently clayed, the bonnet and from wings were prepped with a waterless wash, bilt hamber cleanser polish with a foam applicator to remove previous waxes, followed by a final wipedown with bilt hamber cleanser fluid. 

Air temp was about 4-5'C quite dry and sun out on the panel. Applied and weighted a maximum 3-4 minutes before removing. 

Both waxes were very nice and easy to apply. Spread easily over the wing and half bonnet with a single twist in the wax pot, but CCCW felt a little nicer to spead. When it came to remove again both were nice and easy to deal with.l, but again CCCW was just that little bit nicer. 

With the bonnet split straight down the middle there was a clear line where the DSW had darkened the finish more than CCCW. The slickness of DSW was also a clear improvement over CCCW. No water behaviour tests yet as I wanted to make sure everything gets a chance to cure. 

Car will be maintained with wax safe prewash and shampoo products with no top ups or QDs on the bonnet to maintain true performance but the wings will probably be topped up. 

Will try and update every couple of washes with the waxes performance over the salty winter period.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Interesting wee test. Subscribed to the thread!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Great test, fancy sneaking fusso in too...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Very interesting one as both as cheap and could be my winter wax next year


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Great test, fancy sneaking fusso in too...?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Never used anything from the fusso range.

Comparing to the likes of other heavy durable waxes that I've used in the past like colli 476, autoglym HD wax, bouncers fortify, these two waxes are in a different league when it comes to nice application.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent job, interesting read and looking forward to the durability. 

I presume from your comments, you preferred the look / feel of DSW at the end ?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

Interesting cure time, I haven't used DSW but I have a test going on mine at the moment. I gave ceramic crystal around 15 minute cure time to really bond and it was effortless to remove still, that was back at the end of October. Still very impressive water behaviour

Dom


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Watching with interest - thanks.
Geoff


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

I have had The Ceramic wax from In2detailing for a few months on the car.Very happy with it in every way.I received Some Double Speed Wax a week ago and other than the sticker on the tin.They seem identical.
BB


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Unlike some, I’m sure BH produce their own products. 

Did it even smell the same?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Bri said:


> I have had The Ceramic wax from In2detailing for a few months on the car.Very happy with it in every way.I received Some Double Speed Wax a week ago and other than the sticker on the tin.They seem identical.
> BB


They are different. Visually they are a different colour. Different smell as DSW has a strong chemical or solvent smell were as CCCW is perfumed. Initial feel is different when working your finger or loading the applicator. And as said application and removal was different.



LeeH said:


> Unlike some, I'm sure BH produce their own products.
> 
> Did it even smell the same?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not quite sure what your suggesting? I thought it was quite clear, and written in the description that Tonyin are the manufacture for in2d


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Had a light shower over night and at this point nothing really to tell between them with what little heads were left on the bonnet that hadn't been blown off in the wind.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Here are test for those of You who can understand germany


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> They are different. Visually they are a different colour. Different smell as DSW has a strong chemical or solvent smell were as CCCW is perfumed. Initial feel is different when working your finger or loading the applicator. And as said application and removal was different.
> 
> Not quite sure what your suggesting? I thought it was quite clear, and written in the description that Tonyin are the manufacture for in2d


Bri suggested DSW and CCCW were the same "apart from the sticker"?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's been 6-7 weeks since application and the Mrs S-Max finally got its first wash today. 

Using a wax safe no additive pre wash and wash with no drying aid or QD top up. 

Initially on a dirty panel there was no water behaviour due to the build up of dirt. Washing the panel felt well protected and rinsing instantly returned the beading and sheeting. Nothing to tell the difference between the finishes. 

Now something that did surprise me considering how well I think CCCW has performed in the past was the difference in beading and sheeting. It was ever so slightly more uniform and faster run of with DSW. If CCCW had been on the bonnet on its own I'd have been perfectly happy with it, but the better performance of DSW was clear. 

No sign of any real degradation on bonnet and front wings of either wax and the few spots of tar that had settled on the wings washed off with no fight.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

9 weeks on and finally got another wash, and almost 4months since initially application. No beading and proper sheeting after being washed and rinsed. Leaving water on the panels CCCW did start to run off a little whereas DSW just held onto the water on the bonnet. Wings were still sheeting a little, but both had picked up quite a few tar spots that wouldn't wash off. 

With no water behaviour and holding onto tar, I'm not happy with the level of performance of protection so ending the test and deem them past their best. Panels needed a hit with tar remover which left limited time to get it protected again, so out came a favourite with britemax vantage


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have found DSW to last about 4 months before it drops off.


----------

